# Halloween Hand Made



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

those are cool!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love them!!!!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Great Idea !!! You know they'll be in stores next Halloween. Some evil eyes cut out on the Zombie would look cool, especially with the red light


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are so Sick that I think I may have the flu now.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, first time I have seen anything like that. Great job.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I absolutely_ love_ silhouettes, and you have taken them to a new level!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Fancy Dress (May 5, 2011)

Very cool. I'm especially loving the red one.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree. I loved them from the first time I peeked in your album.


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

thanks a lot !!!!!


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

killer silhouette


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks awesome thanks


----------

